# MAC Dupes for Urban Decay's SMOKED Palette?



## aoifecorey (Jan 28, 2014)

Does anyone know of any MAC dupes in the permanent collection that are similar to the eyeshadows in Urban Decay's Smoked Palette? Please include swatches if you can! 

  (_Possible_ permanent dupes found on the internet eg Temptalia, in brackets. Ps, These are NOT MY OPINIONS)

*Kinky *- a pale, neutral beige with a matte finish.  (Vanilla, Blanc Type)
*Freestyle* - is a light-medium brownish peach with a matte finish.  (Samoa Silk)
*Mushr**oom* - a gray-brown, it’s a very intense taupe.  (Satin Taupe)
*Backd**oor *- a charcoal brown with a hint of gray and a matte finish.  (Brun)
*Black**out *- an intense, deep dark black with a matte finish.  (Carbon)
*Barlust *- a shimmery red-toned medium-dark brown.  (Bronze, Tempting minus the glitter)
*R**ockstar* - a dark, smoky purple with subtle red undertones.  
*Evidence* - a medium-dark navy blue with a metallic sheen.  (Deep Truth)
*Loaded* - a blackened green-teal.  
*Asphalt* - a medium-dark gray with very, very fine teal and silver micro-shimmer.  (Knight Devine)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2014)

I completely disagree with Satin Taupe being a dupe for Mushroom. If I have time later I will swatch them side by side for you.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2014)

Sorry it took so long but here are the comparison pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Satin Taupe on the left and mushroom on the right.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## aoifecorey (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks so much! Still struggling to find some MAC dupes for Mushroom  Thanks again!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2014)

aoifecorey said:


> Thanks so much! Still struggling to find some MAC dupes for Mushroom  Thanks again!


  I think the closest I could find was one of the Extra Dimention Eyeshadows. I think I was Warm Thunder. I have this shadow too. Let me look for it and get back to you with swatches.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 10, 2014)

My Brun is nothing like Backdoor. The Brun I have is much more sheer. Swatches eventually.  And yeah, Satin Taupe and Mushroom are nothing alike.


----------

